# Enel, need help with their recorded message !



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,
I need to create a new electricity account with enel, and whilst I would just about be able to speak to them to explain what I want, I can't get that far as when I call I can't understand what they are saying! At the moment the speech is too quick for me. I do have a friend in Italy who could call for me but I would really like to try myself first. Do you think I am wasting my time as my Italian is not good enough ? Anyone else know what they are saying so I know what number to press to get to the right place ? Any help pleeeease !


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you tried online?

Diventa cliente - Tariffe Mercato Libero - Enel Energia

If you can't read Italian use the chrome browser which automatically translates.


----------



## suesi (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Nick, thanks for replying. Apparently, I have to set the account up by telephone, then the subsequent paperwork can be done by email, so I do need to call them (or have someone call for me). I'm still learning Italian and understanding it spoken is by far the hardest for me especially over the phone !


----------

